# el torito que es bravío y de casta valiente



## francisgranada

Hola a todos,

Come si potrebbe tradurre questo pezzo della canzone El toro y la luna: 

_y el torito que es brav__í__o_ 
_y de casta valiente _

_Suggerimento:_

_ed il torello che é feroce_
_e di casta coraggiosa (valorosa ?)_

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## ninux

di razza valorosa (anche di valore)


----------



## 0scar

Yo diría:
_ed il torello che é fiero_
_e di casta coraggiosa/valorosa_
__ 
_Feroce _suena a una calumnia contra el pobre toro. 
¿No se entiende _casta_ en italiano?


----------



## francisgranada

ninux said:


> di razza valorosa (anche di valore)


 
Grazie per la risposta valorosa .




0scar said:


> ...
> ¿No se entiende _casta_ en italiano?


 
Lo volevo chiedere anch'io ....


----------



## Massimo_m

francisgranada said:


> Grazie per la risposta valorosa .
> 
> Lo volevo chiedere anch'io ....



Se per "casta" in spagnolo ci si riferisce al campo semantico coperto dai termini "alcurnia","descendencia","linaje" - come mi pare di comprendere nel nostro caso - l'italiano "casta" non è adatto; io lo tradurrei con "stirpe". 
Quanto alla bellissima parola spagnola "valiente" non esiste un calco esatto in italiano (non so se vado fuori dalle regole del forum, ma vorrei segnalare che un calco esatto lo abbiamo invece in Sardegna, con la parola "balente" che viene direttamente dallo spagnolo).
La traduzione dunque potrebbe essere:

 E il torello che è fiero (o selvaggio, che forse è più vicino allo spagnolo "bravío")
e di stirpe animosa / valorosa / ardimentosa / intrepida / audace.

Massimo


----------



## francisgranada

Massimo_m said:


> ... non so se vado fuori dalle regole del forum ...


 
No, no (dico io  e spero che i moderatori saranno d'accordo) ... Anzi, è _molto_ interessante quello che dici.


----------



## ninux

Massimo_m said:


> Se per "casta" in spagnolo ci si riferisce al campo semantico coperto dai termini "alcurnia","descendencia","linaje" - come mi pare di comprendere nel nostro caso - l'italiano "casta" non è adatto; io lo tradurrei con "stirpe".
> Quanto alla bellissima parola spagnola "valiente" non esiste un calco esatto in italiano (non so se vado fuori dalle regole del forum, ma vorrei segnalare che un calco esatto lo abbiamo invece in Sardegna, con la parola "balente" che viene direttamente dallo spagnolo).
> La traduzione dunque potrebbe essere:
> 
> E il torello che è fiero (o selvaggio, che forse è più vicino allo spagnolo "bravío")
> e di stirpe animosa / valorosa / ardimentosa / intrepida / audace.
> 
> Massimo



Sì, concordo con te, massimo...
casta in italiano definisce anche qualcosa di intoccabile...

http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/C/casta.shtml

ciao!


----------



## 0scar

En castellano también se dice _estirpe, raza, especie, casta, clan_,_ grupo_,_ tribu_, etc. y significan lo mismo que  en italiano y que en muchos otros idiomas, ya que su significado está bastante estandarizado por la sociología y otras disciplinas que emplean estos términos en forma habitual.

La canción podría haber dichro torito de _raza_ o_ estirpe valiente _sin problema_,_ pero dice _casta._


----------



## Massimo_m

0scar said:


> En castellano también se dice _estirpe, raza, especie, casta, clan_,_ grupo_,_ tribu_, etc. y significan lo mismo que  en italiano y que en muchos otros idiomas, ya que su significado está bastante estandarizado por la sociología y otras disciplinas que emplean estos términos en forma habitual.
> La canción podría haber dichro torito de _raza_ o_ estirpe valiente _sin problema_,_ pero dice _casta._



Evidentemente non sono stato chiaro.
In italiano, secondo per esempio il dizionario De Mauro, "casta" ha soltanto i seguenti significati:
"_1) gruppo sociale rigidamente chiuso a cui ognuno appartiene per nascita - in India, ciascuno dei gruppi sociali su cui si basava, soprattutto in passato, la suddivisione della società;
2) estens., spreg., categoria sociale o professionale chiusa, i cui componenti godono di speciali diritti o privilegi";
3). etol. nelle società degli insetti, gruppo di individui differenziati per morfologia o funzione: la casta delle api operaie"_.
Per fare un altro esempio, il dizionario Sabatini Colletti (http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/C/casta.shtml) dà le seguenti definizioni:_*"1* Gruppo sociale chiuso caratterizzato da specifiche norme di comportamento e dal ruolo predeterminato: *la c. dei sacerdoti nell'antico Egitto;*_
_*2* estens. Gruppo arroccato nella difesa di interessi particolaristici: *la c. dei militari."*_
In spagnolo, invece, la prima accezione di "casta" secondo il DRAE è proprio _"*1.     * f.__ Ascendencia o linaje. ..."_.
In definitiva la parola "casta", in italiano al contrario che in spagnolo, *non* significa anche "stirpe" o "razza_"._ 
In spagnolo, quindi, come dice Oscar, l'autore ha potuto scegliere tra "casta" o "raza" o "estirpe"; in italiano però non ha la stessa scelta e deve accontentarsi di "razza" oppure di "stirpe", "lignaggio" o di un altro dei numerosi sinonimi che offre la nostra lingua.


----------



## 0scar

En el Treccani utiliza la palabra raza:
*casta*
_Gruppo sociale chiuso e per lo più endogamo, i cui membri sono uniti da comunanza di razza, di nascita,..._

Creo que encontrarle al término_ casta_ distintos significados en los dos idiomas es hilar demasiado fino.


----------



## Massimo_m

0scar said:


> En el Treccani utiliza la palabra raza:
> *casta*
> _Gruppo sociale chiuso e per lo più endogamo, i cui membri sono uniti da comunanza di razza, di nascita,..._
> 
> Creo que encontrarle al término_ casta_ distintos significados en los dos idiomas es hilar demasiado fino.



Va be', alla fine non posso che rispettare le opinioni diverse e del resto questo forum serve proprio per confrontarsi. 
Però non posso fare a meno di segnalare che anche nella Treccani ciò che è essenziale, nella definizione di casta, è che questa è "un gruppo sociale chiuso..."; accidentalmente, questo gruppo può essere unito per comunanza di razza, nascita, professione o per molte altre ragioni. Che la casta possa essere riunita dalla razza o dalla nascita o dalla professione non significa che casta e razza siano sinonimi, non più di quanto "casta" sia sinonimo di "nascita" o di "professione".
Insomma, secondo me la differenza tra "razza" e "casta" non è affatto troppo sottile, ma è anzi assolutamente chiara e evidente.


----------



## Larroja

Massimo_m said:


> Insomma, secondo me la differenza tra "razza" e "casta" non è affatto troppo sottile, ma è anzi assolutamente chiara e evidente.



Concordo. Per un italiano la differenza è lampante, e i due termini difficilmente sono intercambiabili.


----------



## infinite sadness

Io invece concordo con Oscar.


----------



## honeyheart

¿Y si la acepción de la palabra para este caso fuera simplemente la siguiente?:

*casta* f.
3. Condición o calidad:
_de buena casta_.
(WR)


----------



## francisgranada

Visto che si tratta piuttosto d'un testo poetico e non d'un trattato sulla suddivisione della specie _Bos taurus_ nelle rispettive razze bovine , _qui_ spontaneamente mi suona meglio il termine _casta. _

Infine, qui si tratta anche d'una personificazione del toro innamorato della Luna, e quindi la parola _casta_ in questo caso potrebbe avere anche quel significato "sociale" nel senso figurato. Cioè, il nostro _torito_ non è un qualsiasi toro, ma proviene da "alta casta" (quella "aristocratica"). 

Per quanto le _razze bovine_ nella zoologia, anche nello spagnolo si usa il termine razza e non casta (_razas bovinas_).

Comunque, rispetterò le vostre opinioni.


----------



## Neuromante

*"De casta le viene al galgo"*
Creo que la existencia de esta expresión, consolidada en el español desde siempre, aclara bastante el uso que tiene la palabra "casta". Sobre todo porque ha llegado a ser el paradigma del significado de "casta".


A mi me está dando la sensación de que el problema está en que los italoparlantes no entienden el significado concreto de "casta" en español. Y lo digo porque todas, absolutamente todas las definiciones, que han aportado para apoyar el que no se pueda traducir como "casta" a mi me cuadran perfectamente con el significado español.
"Casta" es el concepto abstracto para definir conceptos abstractos referentes a psicologías o carácteres. En español no habría ningún problema en decir que el toro y el ganadero son de la misma casta: ¿Ambos son indómitos, libres, nobles y valientes por encima de la media? Pues ambos pertenecen a la misma casta


----------



## francisgranada

Solo por curisidad: algunos diccionarios italianos (Treccani, Devoto) reportan che en el italiano se trata de un préstamo del español (con en significado general de _razza pura_) proveniente del latino _castus_ de origen indoeuropeo (curiosamente, el DRAE reporta el origen gótico ).

Obviamente, esto todavía no significa que las acepciones de la palabra _casta_ en el italiano deban corresponeder perfectamente a las acepciones en el español ... 

Nonostante tutto, dopo tante opinioni, ripeterei la domanada di Oscar, cioè: ¿No se entiende _casta_ en italiano (añado:_ en este contexto concreto_)?

(Per quanto riguarda la mia domanda originale, l'avete già risposta perfettamente, grazie tanto a tutti . Cioè se non avete più niente da dire allora possiamo tranquillamente fermarci _qua_ ... )


----------



## Larroja

francisgranada said:


> Infine, qui si tratta anche d'una personificazione del toro innamorato della Luna, e quindi la parola _casta_ in questo caso potrebbe avere anche quel significato "sociale" nel senso figurato. Cioè, il nostro _torito_ non è un qualsiasi toro, ma proviene da "alta casta" (quella "aristocratica").





francisgranada said:


> ¿No se entiende _casta_ en italiano (añado:_ en este contexto concreto_)?



Caro francisgranada, 

certo che un italiano capisce cosa può voler dire "casta" in quel contesto. Il problema è un altro: che uno spagnolo legge che quel toro è di "casta valiente" e non ci trova niente di strano. Un italiano, invece, lo trova quanto meno straniante: è un uso che _devia _da quello "regolare": di un toro non direi mai che è di casta pura, per intenderci. 
Ma, appunto, si tratta di poesia e di sensi figurati: in virtù della ben nota licenza, traduci pure "casta" e buonanotte ai suonatori.


----------



## Neuromante

Ripeto, non state aferando il senso.
Sarà una poesia, ma questo non significa che "casta" abbia un senso poético. Non è una imágine, una allegoria o nulla di simile, qua viene usata col suo preciso senso. Gia scrissi sopra "De casta le viene al galgo"


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> Ripeto, non state aferando il senso.
> Sarà una poesia, ma questo non significa che "casta" abbia un senso poético. Non è una imágine, una allegoria o nulla di simile, qua viene usata col suo preciso senso. Gia scrissi sopra "De casta le viene al galgo"



Neuromante, perdona, pero quien se equivoca eres tú: he dicho precisamente el contrario, que a un español le sonará _normal_, pero a un italiano le suena por lo menos _raro_. Si en español el uso de "casta" en ese contexto no desvía de su sentido normal y corriente, en italiano no es lo mismo.


----------



## Neuromante

No me refiero a usar "casta" en italiano, me refiero a todas las consideraciones que están haciendo sobre el significado de "casta" en español: Equipararlo a "raza", a "linaje", decir que tiene un valor poético. Mientras no entiendan lo que significa en español difícilmente van a encontrar su traducción.

Pero no deja de ser cierto que todas las definiciones que han puesto de "casta", tomadas de diccionarios italianos, coincide con el significado de "casta" en español. No entiendo como puede ser que todas las definiciones de la palabra italiana coinciden con la palabra española pero no el significado.


----------



## Larroja

Larroja said:


> No entiendo como puede ser que todas las definiciones de la palabra italiana coinciden con la palabra española pero no el significado.



Por que puede ser un problema de uso, y no de significado. Puede ser que el sentido de las dos palabras más o menos coincida, pero que el uso de esa palabra con ese significado en una lengua sea o suene más raro que en otra.


----------



## ninux

concuerdo con todos los italianos...
la definición de casta ya la puse en el punto #7 (y massimo ha repetido el enlace después).
Yo creo que larroja ha dado en el clavo  diciendo que depende del uso que ahora se hace de la palabra *casta* en italiano.
Me parece raro (repito: en italiano) decir que un toro es de casta  valorosa. Como en italiano casta define un grupo muy estrecho y de  elite, siento que esta palabra ha adquirido una leve acepción negativa. 
Pero es una mía sensación. extraño que el pistolero todavía no ha sacado su arma.


----------



## francisgranada

Larroja said:


> ...certo che un italiano capisce cosa può voler dire "casta" in quel contesto. Il problema è un altro: che uno spagnolo legge che quel toro è di "casta valiente" e non ci trova niente di strano. Un italiano, invece, lo trova quanto meno straniante: è un uso che _devia _da quello "regolare": di un toro non direi mai che è di casta pura, per intenderci....


 
Quello che dici è perfettamente comprensibile e lo è anche la spiegazione di Massimo_m già nel post #5. Ovviamente non insisto nell'uso di _casta_ nella traduzione italiana (ci mancherebbe ...). Comunque, questo discorso (incluso le "polemiche") è stato molto interessante ed anche "valoroso" per me, ho imparato delle cose nuove. Gracias ...



Massimo_m said:


> ...Quanto alla bellissima parola spagnola "valiente" ...


 
Esatto. Anche se non parlo lo spagnolo molto bene (purtroppo), capisco il senso, ma anche la bellezza e, diciamo, la elegenza dell'espressione "_de casta valiente"._ Per cui cercavo, con il vostro aiuto, una traduzione italiana adeguata (e _possibilmente_ fedele). 



> Ma, appunto, si tratta di poesia e di sensi figurati: in virtù della ben nota licenza, traduci pure "casta" e buonanotte ai suonatori.


 
 ... Con poche parole (non voglio annoiarvi né essere troppo off-topic): non si tratterà d'una "collezione di canzoni andaluse in italiano" (o cosa del genere), ma d'un materiale, diciamo, "didattico", che tra l'atro conterrà anche esempi di testi in varie lingue (dialetti) romanze (napoletano, sardo, spagnolo, portoghese ...) con la traduzione italiana. Cioè, nel caso di necessità, qui riesco ad immaginare anche qualche spiegazione o precisazione sotto il testo ... 

A proposito di _casta_: 

Questa parola esiste p.e. anche nella mia lingua materna (prestito dallo sp.) e si usa esclusivamente in quel senso "sociale" (come nell'esempio d' India) ma non nel senso di _razza_. E questo potrebbe essere grosso modo anche il caso dell'italiano (se è vero che anche nell'italiano si tratti d'un prestito ), cioè i prestiti hanno spesso un significato e/o uso meno generale rispetto a quello nella lingua d'origine.


----------



## Tomby

Pienso que estamos rizando el rizo en un tema, el taurino, que posee su propio argot. Yo no entiendo de toros y, francamente, me armo unos líos tremendos cuando oigo o leo que _un _"_toro negro, zaíno, bragado, ojo de perdiz, encastado, mulato, lombardo, etc. es el segundo del lote de Morenito de Maracay_". Suerte que estamos hablando del Torito de El Fari y no de una ampliación de El Cossío. 
Aquí hayun enlace del Portal Taurino (a la parte superior derecha las castas: Cabrera, Jijona, Navarra, Vazqueña y Vistahermosa).
¡Va por ustedes, olé!


----------



## Neuromante

Tombatossals said:


> Pienso que estamos rizando el rizo en un tema, el taurino, que posee su propio argot. Yo no entiendo de toros y, francamente, me armo unos líos tremendos cuando oigo o leo que _un _"_toro negro, zaíno, bragado, ojo de perdiz, encastado, mulato, lombardo, etc. es el segundo del lote de Morenito de Maracay_". Suerte que estamos hablando del Torito de El Fari y no de una ampliación de El Cossío.
> Aquí hayun enlace del Portal Taurino (a la parte superior derecha las castas: Cabrera, Jijona, Navarra, Vazqueña y Vistahermosa).
> ¡Va por ustedes, olé!


El compositor es A Sarmiento y Castellanos y hay un montón de versiones: La más conocida es la de Joselito, evidentemente, que para algo está en una película de las taquilleras de su época. Aunque buscando el compositor hay una masa de gente que dice que es de Café Quijano, Gipsy King y cosas parecidas, incluso dicen que es de Los Fabulosos Cadillas. Algunos incluso dicen que la versión original es la de Gipsy King.

Así está el patio.


----------



## honeyheart

Para mí, en este caso "casta" no significa ni "raza distintiva" ni "estirpe encestral" ni "grupo exclusivo"; en mi opinión (de acuerdo con la acepción de la palabra que copié en mi post anterior), la frase _"de casta valiente"_ significa sencillamente _"di natura coraggiosa"_.

(Para "bravío" hay que abrir un hilo aparte. )



P.D.: Pequeñas correcciones:


Larroja said:


> he dicho precisamente *lo* contrario...





ninux said:


> Pero es una mía sensación *mía*.


----------



## ninux

Gracias por la corrección honey.


----------

